# Teething: Did your baby vomit & get diarrhea during teething?



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

This is a first for me....

My youngest dd is 10 months old. She got two teeth in at once and for a 24 hour period while they were coming through, she was throwing up everything she ate (except BM) and had green horrible-smelling diarrhea. I mean as soon as she went, the whole kitchen smelled like rotten eggs. No one else was sick and she didn't eat anything unusual. Once the teeth came through, the vomiting stopped and she's had a bit of diarrhea still but nothing that smells as horrid as that day. No fever. In good spirits for the most part.

Any ideas?


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Coincidental that you posted this. The day before yesterday, I felt my dd's first tooth coming in and last night (actually, early this morning), she threw up for the first time and pooped at the same time. She has spit up before, of course, but this was different. She is also not a night pooper. And it was stinky, but normal looking. And today she seems fine except for the fussiness. But she's my first lo, so I don't know if this is normal or not.

Maybe some others will know. Sorry I don't have a real answer.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

YES! When DD got her teeth the diarrhea was awful. I think the increased saliva production throws their whole system off.

She would poop during the night as well, which we learned was a sign of teeth coming in.

Once the teeth broke through, she would return to normal.

Hang in!

DD got all four molars at once.







:


----------



## UUMamaVeg (Feb 6, 2007)

In my experience the diarrhea is normal, but I'm not so sure about the vomiting. Could it be she got a short-lived stomach bug? Especially the "throwing up everything she ate" part didn't quite sound like teething to me. Whatever it was, it seems to be over!


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

My 14 month old DS is doing this as well right now. Liquid poo & pooping at night. Poor guy has such a sore bottom. Trying to have a much naked time as possible.

L


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

My ds did (in addition to runny nose and low grade fever), but my dd didn't. With her, you couldn't even tell she was teething.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Ds2 is currently getting tooth #3 and he woke us up last night with a spray of barf. Nice! He has been having goopy greenish diarreah for the last few days too. I swear he poops 10 times a day these past few days.


----------

